# Vengo da qualcuno



## brancamenta

Ciao a tutti! 
Scusate se esiste già un thread simile, ma non l'ho visto..mi interessa sapere se p.es. la frase: "Vengo da Mario / da un amico" oltre al significato "Vengo a casa di Mario / a casa di un amico" può anche significare "Torno dalla casa di Mario / dalla casa di un amico"? Cioè se può esprimere anche il moto da luogo oppure in questo caso ha solo questo significato (vado a casa di qcn.). 
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao, è una domanda molto pertinente la tua, complimenti per la conoscenza delle sfumature dell'italiano!

Direi che _vengo da... _può certamente esprimere un moto da luogo, anzi direi che è l'utilizzo principale. L'unico appunto è che si cerca di non utilizzare questa espressione direttamente con il nome di una persona, a meno che il significato non sia assolutamente chiario. E' più naturale, credo, dire, ad esempio, "vengo da casa di Mario". Essendo una persona un'entità mobile, è senz'altro meglio far riferimento ad un'entità tipicamente immobile come la _casa di Mario_, per evitare incomprensioni!

A meno che non si parli ad es. di un ristorante chiamato "da Mario" ben noto ad entrambe le parti. In questo caso è normale dire _vengo da Mario.


_Nell'altro senso, cioè _vengo da Mario_ nel senso di vengo a casa di Mario, il _da_ non è come dici giustamente un _moto da luogo_ ma sembra più uno _stato in luogo_. _Vengo da te _nel senso di vengo dove ti trovi tu (non necessariamente a casa).


----------



## Youngfun

"Vengo da Mario / da un amico" col significato di "Vengo a casa di Mario / a casa di un amico" è possibile solo se quando parli ti trovi vicino a Mario, o vicino al tuo amico, altrimenti devi usare "andare".
Per esempio, vai a trovare Mario, poi incontri il suo vicino e gli dici: "Ogni domenica vengo sempre da Mario a vedere la partita!"

In ogni caso una frase del genere la userei solo nel parlato quando si capisce qual è il contesto.

L'altro significato di "Vengo da Mario" che tu esponi è quello più ovvio, in assenza di contesto.


----------



## chipulukusu

Youngfun said:


> "Vengo da Mario / da un amico" col significato di "Vengo a casa di Mario / a casa di un amico" è possibile solo se quando parli ti trovi vicino a Mario, o vicino al tuo amico, altrimenti devi usare "andare".
> Per esempio, vai a trovare Mario, poi incontri il suo vicino e gli dici: "Ogni domenica vengo sempre da Mario a vedere la partita!"
> 
> In ogni caso una frase del genere la userei solo nel parlato quando si capisce qual è il contesto.



Ciao Young, non sono del tutto d'accordo, secondo me frasi come _vengo da Mario_ e _vengo da te_ si possono utilizzare anche in italiano formale quando è sottointeso che si va in un luogo dove ci si incontra con l'interlocutore. Mi sembra abbastanza naturale dire _Vai da Mario domani? Allora vengo anch'io. _Così come mi sembra innaturale dire _domani vado da te_, invece che _domani vengo da te.

_Quello che probabilmente è una bestialità, invece, è parlare di _stato in luogo_ in questo caso, come ho fatto nel post precedente... ogni tanto mi dimentico che la grammatica non è il mio forte.


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao, chipulukusu.
Appunto, è ovvio che parlando in seconda persona si dica "domani vengo da te", io alludevo al fatto che "vengo da" + terza persona è possibile solo nel caso in cui ci si trovi vicino a quella persona. Altrimenti in condizioni normali, cioè non trovandoci vicino a casa di Mario, dovremmo dire "vado da Mario", non "*vengo da Mario".

Per l'altro significato mi sono reso conto di aver detto una bestialità, infatti non si dice affatto "vengo da Mario", ma tutt'al più "vengo da casa di Mario" e concordo con la tua spiegazione.

Ovviamente "vengo da Mario" (=vengo a casa di Mario) è moto a luogo. 
"Vengo da casa di Mario" è modo da luogo.
"Sono da Mario / Mi trovo da mario" è stato in luogo.


----------



## chipulukusu

Youngfun said:


> Ciao, chipulukusu.
> Appunto, è ovvio che parlando in seconda persona si dica "domani vengo da te", io alludevo al fatto che "vengo da" + terza persona è possibile solo nel caso in cui ci si trovi vicino a quella persona. Altrimenti in condizioni normali, cioè non trovandoci vicino a casa di Mario, dovremmo dire "vado da Mario", non "*vengo da Mario".



E' vero Young, però il caso a cui mi riferisco è il caso in cui so che nella mia destinazione troverò la persona con cui sto parlando. Come quando dico _domani vengo da te_ mi proietto nel futuro e mi vedo già a casa del mio amico nell'atto di arrivare, così se dico _domani vengo al cinema con te_, mi proietto nel futuro e mi vedo già al cinema nell'atto di arrivare con il mio amico. Allo stesso modo posso dire _Va bene, allora domani vengo da Mario_, se so che da Mario troverò il mio amico. Anche se in questo momento non sono vicino né al cinema né a Mario.

Solo in questo caso non mi sentirei dire che è italiano scorretto la locuzione _vengo da Mario. _Per il resto sono d'accordo con te che si tratterebbe di un uso scorretto.


----------



## brancamenta

grazie mille per le risposte, penso di aver capito, allora se sono tornata dalla casa di mario (moto da luogo) in questo senso direi "vengo da casa di mario" mentre "vengo da mario" se per esempio parlo con qcn. che è già a casa di mario e mi invita a venire da loro  l'uso di venire indica il movimento verso un posto dove si trova o si troverà la persona con cui sto parlando...
nella mia domanda ho sbagliato io con l'uso di "vengo da un amico", si deve allora dire "vado da un amico".


----------



## chipulukusu

brancamenta said:


> allora se sono tornata dalla casa di mario (moto da luogo) in questo senso direi "vengo da casa di mario" mentre "vengo da mario" se per esempio parlo con qcn. che è già a casa di mario e mi invita a venire da loro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l'uso di venire indica il movimento verso un posto dove si trova o si troverà la persona con cui sto parlando...



 Perfetto, proprio quello che intendevo!



brancamenta said:


> nella mia domanda ho sbagliato io con l'uso di "vengo da un amico", si deve allora dire "vado da un amico".



 ooops... nella tua domanda mi era completamente sfuggito _vengo da un amico_.

Si, con un complemento indeterminato come _un amico_ non ha evidentemente senso dire _vengo da un amico _nel senso che intendevo io.

Spero che il mio sproloquio ti sia comunque servito a capire un uso in più che facciamo noi nativi del verbo venire e che è apparentemente contradittorio.

Adesso capisco meglio le tue perplessità Youngfun, scusa!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, branca.

La preposizione italiana Da è una di quelle che coprono un'area semantica fra le più ampie e diversificate. Non va dimenticato che DA deriva dalla fusione del latino DE e di due possibili preposizioni di direzionalià assai diverse: AB e AD. 
Quanto all'uso nei casi che tu proponi, io dico comunemente:

1. Sono dal dentista (parlando molto a stento al cellulare con un amico mentre il dentista lavora)
2. Vengo proprio ora dal dentista (parlando a un amico e tenendomi una mano sulla bocca)
3. Domani devo andare dal dentista, mannaggia.

Sulla base di quello che ho scritto in #2 non trovo ci sia nulla di sbagliato a dire "Vengo proprio ora da Franco". E non credo neppure che l'espressione possa essere interpretata come un "moto _verso_ qualcuno/qualcosa):altri segnali situazionali s'incaricano di disambiguare l'enunciato. 

Quanto a "Vengo da Franco" col significato di intenzione attuale di compiere un'azione futura, va tenuto presente che l'uso di "venire" è richiesto da quello che chiamiamo "spostamento del centro deittico", che da me passa NON a Franco ma al referente della persona colla quale sto parlando, che si immagina anch'essa in procinto di compiere la stessa operazione (cioè quella di "andare/venire da Franco").

Saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Come interpretate le seguenti frasi: 

"Vado a scuola da Mario" (secondo me: vado a trovare Mario che ora si trova nella scuola)
"Da Mario (,) vado a scuola" (secondo me: dopo la visita da Mario, vado/andrò a scuola)


P.S. Dal punto di vista d'un non madrelingua, entrambe si potrebbero eventualmente interpretare come ho tentato di intrepretare io quella seconda ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro  

Giorgio ha spiegato in modo chiaro ed esauriente che ... nulla vieta.  
A me, tuttavia, non verrebbe spontaneo dire "Da Mario vado a scuola" qualora intendessi dire "Dopo essere stata da Mario vado a scuola." 

Per quanto riguarda la prima, forse si potrebbe capire l'intenzione dal contesto, ma decontestualizzata, secondo me, significa solo che "vado da Mario che è a scuola".


----------



## chipulukusu

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> quello che chiamiamo "spostamento del centro deittico"
> GS



Ecco, proprio quello che volevo dire, solo che mi era sfuggita la parola!


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ...  A me, tuttavia, non verrebbe spontaneo dire "Da Mario vado a scuola" qualora intendessi dire "Dopo essere stata da Mario vado a scuola."


Ho capito, quell'esempio l'ho scritto a posta. Ma, per esempio, sai che ora mi trovo da Mario e vuoi chiedermi se da lì, cioè da Mario, vado a casa o da qualche altra parte.  Come me lo chiedi spontaneamente (non evitando il nome "Mario")?


----------



## VogaVenessian

francisgranada said:


> Ho capito, quell'esempio l'ho scritto a posta. Ma, per esempio, sai che ora mi trovo da Mario e vuoi chiedermi se da lì, cioè da Mario, vado a casa o da qualche altra parte.  Come me lo chiedi spontaneamente (non evitando il nome "Mario")?


_Quando esci da Mario, vai a casa?_
Scritto senza pensarci su!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis, 

Scusami, ma a me non viene da dire "Quando esci da Mario"  
"Mario" non è un ristorante, non è un cinema, non è una casa .... e io non riesco a dire "Mario" per intendere casa sua! E se parlo di una persona, non esco da casa sua, ma me ne vado da casa sua.  

A mio figlio dico: "Dove vai dopo essere stato da Mario?"

P.S.: Limite mio, beninteso!


----------



## Youngfun

francisgranada said:


> Ho capito, quell'esempio l'ho scritto apposta. Ma, per esempio, sai che ora mi trovo da Mario e vuoi chiedermi se da lì, cioè da Mario, vado a casa o da qualche altra parte.  Come me lo chiedi spontaneamente (non evitando il nome "Mario")?


Io direi:
- Venendo da Mario, vai a casa o da qualche altra parte?

Ma ultimamente sto dubitando del mio italiano...


----------



## Necsus

Young, se tu lo chiedessi a me, ti risponderei: perché prima di raggiungerti a casa di Mario dovrei andare a casa mia o da qualche altra parte?


----------



## brancamenta

capito!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Necsus said:


> Young, se tu lo chiedessi a me, ti risponderei: perché prima di raggiungerti a casa di Mario dovrei andare a casa mia o da qualche altra parte?


----------



## Youngfun

Avete ragione... per questo ho fatto bene a essere dubbioso. 

Allora... facendo l'avvocato del diavolo, facciamo finta che io non stia da Mario, e facessi quella domanda.
Sarebbe possibile? Magari usando "venire" nel senso di "provenire".


----------



## Necsus

Se tu non stessi da Mario, io lo sapessi, e tu mi facessi quella stessa domanda, io aggiungerei a quella stessa risposta: "Ma poi, perché, vai/vieni anche tu da Mario?"


----------



## Youngfun

Italiano 2 - Youngfun 0


----------



## ursu-lab

Io direi, parlando come mangio, "sono (appena) stata da Mario"  nel caso fossi uscita da casa sua e lo racconto a qualcun altro.
"Vengo da Mario" lo userei come moto a luogo in due casi:
1) se sono a casa o nel negozio di Mario mentre parlo: vengo da Mario tutti i giovedì. Per es. Mario il parrucchiere.
2) se ci vado con la persona con cui sto parlando: vengo anch'io da Mario (insieme a te/voi).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao a tutti.

"Vado a scuola da Mario" potrei usarlo, forse in modo non proprio ortodosso, per dire che vado alla scuola in cui studia mio figlio Mario oppure mio cognato, ecc., Mario.  

"Da Mario (,) vado a scuola" credo che lo direi soltanto all'interno del più ampio enunciato "Da Mario(,) vado a scuola di piano" (Da Ramsete, invece, vado per storia). 

GS


----------



## chipulukusu

Beh, ma se ampliamo l'enunciato, si potrebbe dire anche "questa mattina parto da casa e vado da Mario, _da Mario_ _vado a scuola_ e da scuola me ne torno a casa". Forse è questo che intendeva francisgranada?


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Da Mario (,) vado a scuola" credo che lo direi soltanto all'interno del più ampio enunciato "Da Mario(,) vado a scuola di piano" (Da Ramsete, invece, vado per storia).



Ciao, Giorgio. Sì, infatti era anche questa la mia domanda. Volevo sentire l'opinione d'un madrelingua, cioè come viene spontaneamente interpretata la frase del mio esempio (senza alcun altro contesto).



chipulukusu said:


> ... se ampliamo l'enunciato, si potrebbe dire anche "questa mattina parto da casa e vado da Mario, _da Mario_ _vado a scuola_ e da scuola me ne torno a casa". Forse è questo che intendeva francisgranada?



Ciao, Chipulu. Esattamente. Cioè, mi chedevo se un' intepretazione, come quella data da me, sia anche possibile (in certi contesti).


----------



## chipulukusu

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Chipulu. Esattamente. Cioè, se una intepretazione, come quella data da me, sia anche possibile (in certi contesti).



In _certi contesti_ direi che è certamente possibile, come, mi pare,  nel mio esempio. _Senza contesto_ direi che il senso che verrebbe più naturale dare sia quello citato da Giorgio (da Mario vado a scuola [di piano, di canto, ecc.]

Io avrei dato il tuo significato alla frase ma in modo molto forzato. Ma dopo aver letto il post di Giorgio devo dire che la sua è senz'altro l'interpretazione più naturale della frase in oggetto _senza contesto_.

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Ho capito, anzi, anch'io da non madrelingua, spontaneamente cercherei di esprimermi più precisamente o "univocamente" e non dire delle frasi come quelle del mio esempio (se non in un contesto chiaro). Comunque, mi pare che questa discussione sia stata utile perché le "sfumature" dell'uso della preposizione "da" fanno parte delle cose più difficili da spiegare/usare correttamente dal punto di vista dei non madrelingua.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Venendo _via_ da Mario, vai a casa o da qualche altra parte?".

Ti va, Young?

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Aggiudicato.


----------



## Lituano

Cari amici, chiedo scusa del mio intervento. Sfogliando i dizionari d`italiano ho trovato qualcosa di interessante a proposito di DA e di VENIRE: DA - introduce anche altri complementi di luogo: il moto a luogo (*solo con nomi o pronomi di persona*)... VENIRE - recarsi in un luogo o *da una persona*. Saluti!


----------



## Sempervirens

brancamenta said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Scusate se esiste già un thread simile, ma non l'ho visto..mi interessa sapere se p.es. la frase: "Vengo da Mario / da un amico" oltre al significato "Vengo a casa di Mario / a casa di un amico" può anche significare "Torno dalla casa di Mario / dalla casa di un amico"? Cioè se può esprimere anche il moto da luogo oppure in questo caso ha solo questo significato (vado a casa di qcn.).
> Grazie in anticipo



Ciao, brancamenta Io eviterei fin dove è possibile ogni ambiguità. Se poi il contesto non lascia dubbi, allora penso che questa costruzione che tu proponi possa essere compresa. A conferma di queste parole sono le tante risposte che hai ricevuto.


----------



## brancamenta

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, brancamenta Io eviterei fin dove è possibile ogni ambiguità. Se poi il contesto non lascia dubbi, allora penso che questa costruzione che tu proponi possa essere compresa. A conferma di queste parole sono le tante risposte che hai ricevuto.



grazie a tutti!  è molto utile sentire le opinioni di quelli la cui madrelingua è l'italiano!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buonasera a tutti.

Il post di Lituano mi ha messo in curiosità e allora sono andato sul Treccani a rileggermi il lemma *da*, _prep_.

"... *2.a.* Indica moto a luogo, con nomi o pronomi relativi a entità animate: _verrò da te, devo andare dal sarto; scendo dal tabaccaio_."

Quello che mi ha colpito è stata l'espressione "entità animate". Come mai, mi sono chiesto, non parla di _persone_? Sarebbe più consueto (V. grassetto di Lituano) e anche più economico. Evidentemente l'idea di mettere "persone" non andava a genio ai redattori del Treccani. Perché? Forse mi volevano dire che anche gli animali  possono essere la meta del mio moto (a luogo)? 
Allora mi è venuto in mente "Vado dal gatto: è da un po' che non miagola — che non stia bene?"
C'è qualcuno la fuori che condivide questa interpretazione?

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Giorgio, qualcosa non ho capito io... www.treccani.it [Da/ Vocabolario on line/ 2. Introduce anche altri complementi di luogo: il moto a luogo (solo con nomi o pronomi di persona)...]. Mi pare che tutto sia chiaro...
P.S. Da dove hai preso queste "entità animate"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

Evidentemente la mia edizione, che è l'applicazione per iPad, dice cose leggermente diverse da quelle che hai letto tu. 

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ....  Allora mi è venuto in mente "Vado dal gatto: è da un po' che non miagola — che non stia bene?" C'è qualcuno la fuori che condivide questa interpretazione? ...


Personalmente condivido questa interpretazione, aggiungendo che gli esseri animati possono essere anche i vari spiriti, demoni, angeli, diavoli, dèi, vampiri, mostri, esseri mitologici ...  

A proposito, ho una domanda: come funziona con gli animali in generale?  "Vado dal gatto" o "Vado al gatto"?
 Oppure se incontro un leone nel bosco od ovunque, allora "vado dal leone" o "al leone"?  (di fatto non vado più a nessuna parte, è solo un esempio ...)


----------



## chipulukusu

francisgranada said:


> Personalmente condivido questa interpretazione, aggiungendo che gli esseri animati possono essere anche i vari spiriti, demoni, angeli, diavoli, dèi, vampiri, mostri, esseri mitologici ...
> 
> A proposito, ho una domanda: come funziona con gli animali in generale?  "Vado dal gatto" o "Vado al gatto"?
> Oppure se incontro un leone nel bosco od ovunque, allora "vado dal leone" o "al leone"?  (di fatto non vado più a nessuna parte, è solo un esempio ...)



Sicuramente _vado dal gatto_. Questo con qualsiasi animale, non solo con gli animali domestici che è più facile "umanizzare".
Se, ad esempio, vivessi in una _farm_ in Africa e allevassi dei serpenti in una fossa (cosa che non mi sognerei mai di fare), ovviamente distante dalla casa, e mia figlia mi chiedesse "dove vai?", risponderei "vado _dai_ serpenti".

Ringrazio tutti per questo arricchimento; non mi ero mai accorto della differenza tra _vado a + _cose inanimate e _vado da_​ + esseri animati.


----------



## francisgranada

chipulukusu said:


> ... Questo con qualsiasi animale, non solo con gli animali domestici che è più facile "umanizzare" ...


Grazie, Chipu, infatti era _questa _la mia domanda .


----------



## Necsus

Be', Francis, basta che pensi a una visita con prole al giardino zoologico:

- Dove andiamo, adesso?
- Dai leoni!
- Ma ci siamo già stati!
- No, siamo stati dalle trigri.
- Ma quali tigri? Quelli erano i leopardi.
- E dagli elefanti quando ci andiamo?


Io in genere 'vado dalle galline', a portare gli avanzi dei pasti.


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Personalmente condivido questa interpretazione, aggiungendo che gli esseri animati possono essere anche i vari spiriti, demoni, angeli, diavoli, dèi, vampiri, mostri, esseri mitologici ...
> 
> A proposito, ho una domanda: come funziona con gli animali in generale? "Vado dal gatto" o "Vado al gatto"?
> Oppure se incontro un leone nel bosco od ovunque, allora "vado dal leone" o "al leone"? (di fatto non vado più a nessuna parte, è solo un esempio ...)



Francis, un leone nel bosco!? Ma  i leoni non stanno nella savana?


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Francis, un leone nel bosco!? Ma  i leoni non stanno nella savana?


Szia, Olaszinho . Verissimo, ma è meglio essere preparati. Chissà se non incontro un leone "evaso" appunto nel bosco (o per strada)  ...


----------



## Lituano

Poveri linguisti!!! Dicendo (scrivendo)  "solo con nomi o pronomi di persona" non hanno pensato che la gente sarebbe andata anche dai gatti oppure (mamma mia!) dai leoni...  Io direi  "solo con nomi degli esseri animati". E voi che ne direste?


----------



## francisgranada

Lituano said:


> ... Io direi  "solo con nomi degli esseri animati". E voi che ne direste? ...


Dopo aver letto la presente discussione, direi "_con nomi degli esseri animati_" (senza "solo"). Chissà se non scopriamo qualche essere che non è né _animato _né _inanimato _... (lo dico sul serio )


----------



## Lituano

Beh...  sono d`accordo. Hai ragione, Francis, sarebbe meglio senza "solo".


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> 
> Il post di Lituano mi ha messo in curiosità e allora sono andato sul Treccani a rileggermi il lemma *da*, _prep_.
> 
> "... *2.a.* Indica moto a luogo, con nomi o pronomi relativi a entità animate: _verrò da te, devo andare dal sarto; scendo dal tabaccaio_."
> 
> Quello che mi ha colpito è stata l'espressione "entità animate". Come mai, mi sono chiesto, non parla di _persone_? Sarebbe più consueto (V. grassetto di Lituano) e anche più economico. Evidentemente l'idea di mettere "persone" non andava a genio ai redattori del Treccani. Perché? Forse mi volevano dire che anche gli animali  possono essere la meta del mio moto (a luogo)?
> Allora mi è venuto in mente "Vado dal gatto: è da un po' che non miagola — che non stia bene?"
> C'è qualcuno la fuori che condivide questa interpretazione?
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS




Ci sta , Giorgio! Ciao! E credo anche che ci sia differenza tra 1);"Vai dal Gatto" e " Vai al Gatto". Così come ci deve essere tra 2):" Andare al Diavolo" e  " Andare dal Diavolo".

Con la prima mi azzarderei a dire " Vai *dal* Gatto a comprare una stecca di sigarette" ( Il Gatto= Il contrabbandiere del quartiere).

Con la seconda continuerei la tradizione italiana delle frasi di malaugurio, rispettando la grammatica.  Anche perché "Andare dal Diavolo" mi dà l'impressione di una visita provvisoria con ritorno a casa


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Sempervirens! Lo sai, hai scritto un`idea molto interessante!  "Andarsene al Creatore, andare al diavolo" (e non  "Andarsene dal Creatore, andare dal diavolo"!!!) perché né Creatore né diavolo non sono persone. Penso che sia giusto. No?  Quindi la stessa cosa dovrebbe essere anche con gli animali i quali non sono persone. Allora non è più corretto dire "Andare al gatto" e non "Andare dal gatto"? Sono perplesso...  Che ne dite voi i madrelingua?


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Ciao Sempervirens! Lo sai, hai scritto un`idea molto interessante!  "Andarsene al Creatore, andare al diavolo" (e non  "Andarsene dal Creatore, andare dal diavolo"!!!) perché né Creatore né diavolo non sono persone. Penso che sia giusto. No?  Quindi la stessa cosa dovrebbe essere anche con gli animali i quali non sono persone. Allora non è più corretto dire "Andare al gatto" e non "Andare dal gatto"? Sono perplesso...  Che ne dite voi i madrelingua?



Ciao, Lituano! Visto che la domanda rientra in ambito della discussione, dunque pertinente, e visto che la risposta di un madrelingua potrebbe essere diversa da altre di altri madrelingua ; considerate poi le variazioni regionali dell'uso delle preposizioni ( a Napoli dicono "Vieni *a* mamma!". p.e  E in Toscana si dice "Vieni *da* babbo!"); mi azzardo a risponderti che  "andarsene al Creatore" è espressione che la potrei parafrasare con "unirsi al Creatore", spiritualmente.

Andare al gatto....mmh, mah, non vorrei essere ondivago ma se non si tratta di ristoranti o altri luoghi pubblici ho paura che male interpreterei questa espressione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

"Andar(sene) al Creatore" è forma idiomatica per "morire"
"Andar(sene) al Diavolo" è  forma idiomatica per, fra le altre cose, "Andar(sene) a quel paese".

Va osservato che in entrambi i casi si tratta di movimenti monodirezionali (di sola andata...)

Nulla vieta invece di dire:

"Se potessi andrei *dal* Creatore a chiedergli conto d'alcune cosette"
"Sarei curioso di andare *dal* Diavolo e chiedergli se c'è proprio tanta gente all'inferno"

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, Semper e Giorgio! Penso di aver capito...   Saluti!


----------

